# There are 9 Model 3s at Decatur, GA delivery center...



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

So if anybody wants to have a look, tomorrow might be a good idea. 

Picture from Diego in the Atlanta FB group of some of them.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

[email protected] Detail said:


> So if anybody wants to have a look, tomorrow might be a good idea.
> 
> Picture from Diego in the Atlanta FB group of some of them.


Wow!

I might have to do just that! (After the Falcons game of course).

This is indeed great news.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Wow!
> 
> I might have to do just that! (After the Falcons game of course).
> 
> ...


Dan, They might be moving all of the 3s around back where they can't be accessed today.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

[email protected] Detail said:


> Dan, They might be moving all of the 3s around back where they can't be accessed today.


I'm not going to make it today anyway Bryan, but thanks for the heads up. Nasty bit of bronchitis today...oh yay.

Dan


----------

